
Big UK startups say they’re being cut out of Covid-19 lending relief - qprime
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/08/deliveroo-graphcore-and-other-big-uk-startups-say-theyre-being-cut-out-of-covid-19-lending-relief/
======
lazylizard
Swimming naked, tide going out, or something like that?

